# Aalbesatz, Glasaale oder Satzaale?



## getchyouzander (10. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich meine mal gelernt zu haben, daß Besatz mit Glasaalen zwar scheinbar viel fürs Geld bietet, aber gegenüber Satzaalen viel höhere Verluste bringt.
(Suchfunktion = null, weiss es nicht mehr so genau|kopfkrat)

Was meint ihr?|wavey:.
Mein Verein plant mit Glasaalen zu besetzen.

Zum See: der Badesee ist eine sehr alte Kiesgrube ca. 17-20 ha, wenige KM vom Rhein gegenüber Lampertheimer Altrhein, von dort kommen u. U. kurzfrisig 60 Kormorane, normal nur ein paar. Bis über 20 mtr. tief, unregelmässiger Boden, Sauerstoff bis 8 mtr. Wo Sauerstoff ist auch Hornblatt u. a. Kraut, aber nicht überall. Hauptfische: Karpfen, Hecht, Grossbrassen, Rotauge fast ausgestorben, Barsche tendieren anscheinend zur Verbuttung, mehr Barsch als Sonnenbarsche zum guten Glück:k Schleie null. (Früher Barsch bis 4, Hecht 40 pfd..)

Guten Biss, Frank


----------



## Hechthunter21 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Aalbesatz, Glasaale oder Satzaale?*

Nun erstmal ist der Besatz eh nicht legal in stehenden Gewässern,oder?!
Und zu der gr.des Besatzes würd ich meinen, dass der Verein sich eine andere Art von "Futterfisch" gönnen sollte, 
um die anderen Seebewohner in ihrem Sättigungsprozess zu stillen...!

Grüsse aus China


----------



## arno (10. November 2007)

*AW: Aalbesatz, Glasaale oder Satzaale?*

Richtig, den die Glasaale werden von allen gefressen, sogar von Friedfischen.
Vorgezogene Aale sind alle mal besser und sind auch schon dunkel , die Glasale glitzern und werden nun mal von den Friedfischen auch als Leckerbissen erkannt.
Satzaal mag zwar teurer sein, aber im Endeffekt hat man mehr davon.
Meine Meinung!


----------



## getchyouzander (11. November 2007)

*AW: Aalbesatz, Glasaale oder Satzaale?*



arno schrieb:


> Richtig, den die Glasaale werden von allen gefressen, sogar von Friedfischen.
> Vorgezogene Aale sind alle mal besser und sind auch schon dunkel , die Glasale glitzern und werden nun mal von den Friedfischen auch als Leckerbissen erkannt.
> Satzaal mag zwar teurer sein, aber im Endeffekt hat man mehr davon.
> Meine Meinung!


 
Genau auch meine Meinung! Glasaale wären zu einem hohen Prozentsatz "für die Katz".
Ich schlage Mischbesatz mit Satzaalen vor.

Wenn es denn rechtlich möglich ist Aale in stehendes Gewässe zu besetzen in Rhein-Land -Pfalz. Was eine andere oder neue Baustelle ist.#t


----------



## Gardenfly (11. November 2007)

*AW: Aalbesatz, Glasaale oder Satzaale?*

Bei Satzaalen bekommt man Aale meistens von Aalfarmen die davon leben Speiseaal zu verkaufen, wie groß ist deren Interesse Anglern die Weibchen zu verkaufen ?
Bei vielen Farmen bekommst du die Mänchen deren max. Größe bei 40cm endet.
Ich habe mal selber Glasaal vorgestreckt, je nach Futtermenge   
bekommt man Weibchen, die größeren wurden aussortiert und im Verein verteilt, es gab relativ schnell gute Aale im Gewässer. Man braucht nur genug Aquarien,rote Zuckmücken und Zeit/nette Nachbarn die Füttern .


----------



## arno (11. November 2007)

*AW: Aalbesatz, Glasaale oder Satzaale?*

Hat aber nicht jeder Ahnung vom Vorstrecken!
Deshalb bleibt Dir wohl nichts anderes übrig, es sei denn man will die Fische füttern!


----------

